# 25G just to make me busy for time being



## sig

Got 25G (24x16x16) from Aqua Inspiration, but did not want to see all ugly equipment hanging in the tank. The surface skimming also should be done somehow.

Finally decided to go with 5x5 overflow wall. As result I can skim surface.
I hide there pump for Phosban reactor, heater, bug with carbon and I also able to put there sponge to catch debris. there is also enough place for the second pump (skimmer or another reactor). Let's see how it will work.

I could make the overflow from wall to wall, but since refusium is useless in my opinion(with the size which we can make) and there will be no skimmer on this tank, I went with the small one 5x5

I tried to use legs for the light, but it did not produce enough spread. As result should make a hunger.

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04513_zps5923830a.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04511_zpscfe7e2db.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04512_zpsc5a74657.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## solarz

How does that overflow work? It doesn't look like you drilled the tank, or did you?


----------



## sig

solarz said:


> How does that overflow work? It doesn't look like you drilled the tank, or did you?


Tanks is not drilled. Pump sucks water from the overflow (on the left) trough reactor and drops it in the tank (right line). At the same time water from the tank flows inside the overflow.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## solarz

sig said:


> Tanks is not drilled. Pump sucks water from the overflow (on the left) trough reactor and drops it in the tank (right line). At the same time water from the tank flows inside the overflow.


Very cool!


----------



## notclear

So what corals are you going to keep in this tank?


----------



## explor3r

Congratulations my friend I hope that keep you entertain for a while, when you are going to sell let me know first ok..
I bet you will need frags for that little tank you know where to go


----------



## sig

thanks. I know where I should go. Probably few easy SPS and hammers.

Probably small anemone in the future

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

This is for the guys who will decide to make tank like this:

Unfortunately, the flow turnaround is too slow when using Phosban Reactor. I could use more powerful pump, but it blows GFO.
It means, I will need to add another small pump in the overflow just to increase turnaround

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal

Beautiful setup

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sig

kamal said:


> Beautiful setup
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


not sure about beautiful, but looks functional at least. added 600 Maxi jet to increase flow turnaround and it works well

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown

From 150G to 25G... that's some serious shrinkage!










Looks like a really nice tank Greg, great idea using the overflow for skimming and to hide the reactor, is the heater back there too? I am sure that tank will tide you over for a while...


----------



## Taipan

Welcome back?!? Actually...you never really left. lol I'll drop by soon to have a look


----------



## sig

fesso clown said:


> From 150G to 25G... that's some serious shrinkage!
> 
> Looks like a really nice tank Greg, great idea using the overflow for skimming and to hide the reactor, is the heater back there too? I am sure that tank will tide you over for a while...


heater is there and I added yesterday another pump to get more flow.

It just means new 3 years cycle started. An the fall of 2010, I got me first set up - 1G pico with 3 shrimps and it lasted just for 2 weeks 
that's how it is started 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal

No def beautiful its a clean look  

Cannot wait to see this develop.


----------



## Bayinaung

small is beautiful.


----------



## sig

after the short cycling in the tank. Main cycling was done when rock was seeded during 1 months in the basket and the same water, sand and rock went to the display.
Here is a update with the few frags, very nice anemone from member "GTAreef" and beautiful clowns from Canada Corals
The biggest problem for me now is not to overload this small tank, but unfortunately to many nice corals available around 

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04519_zps4963703e.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04520_zpsc581d26c.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04530_zpsce0d586e.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04523_zps94cc6a39.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67

If you need something to keep you busy, you can take care of my tank 

Looks good, I like it!


----------



## sig

conix67 said:


> If you need something to keep you busy, you can take care of my tank
> 
> Looks good, I like it!


thank, but no 

by the way this 25g is too small already 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PACMAN

sig said:


> buy the way this 25g is too small already


LOL


----------



## Jiinx

your hammer and anemone look really nice, greg


----------



## sig

*teaching clowns to host*

teaching clowns to host using nice tool from Explor3r 

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04543_zps283c8d0a.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04544_zps3df037b8.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kooka

If that works for you I'd like to borrow it


----------



## Jiinx

awesome.

I was going to stick a picture of clowns hosting on frogspawn.

Did your anemone move around a lot?


----------



## sig

Jiinx said:


> awesome.
> 
> I was going to stick a picture of clowns hosting on frogspawn.
> 
> Did your anemone move around a lot?


for approximately one week it was trying to find the spot and I hope will not move anymore.

I never had small tanks with anemone and by having it now will not recommend it.
It is nice picture, when clowns hosting anemone, but power heads are to close in small tanks and it will also prevent you from putting many corals

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Kooka said:


> If that works for you I'd like to borrow it


it worked for 2 previous pairs, but these guys are very shy. Wife will need a lot of patience 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

Keep on rocking the clown Greg, looking good and I can see a big colony of palys there


----------



## sig

tot gold hammer today.

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04574_zpsc71abb75.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04575_zps387b611b.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04562_zps588aeb9e.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04573_zps2826fc3c.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

I can never get the true color of my hammer with any phone. Nice piece greg


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> I can never get the true color of my hammer with any phone. Nice piece greg


thank. my photography skill is close to zero 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan

*Gold Hammer and Clam......*

My 'Phone' photo skills are not much better....but here are some more pictures under different lighting and angles. It's a 'True' Gold Indo Torch.....and if you look hard enough (lol) you can even see a little red colouration around the hammers.

btw....Nice clam Sig.


----------



## sig

Taipan said:


> btw....Nice clam Sig.


I agree and many thanks 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5

nice additions!


----------



## PACMAN

what type of clowns do you have? they look sweet!


----------



## sig

PACMAN said:


> what type of clowns do you have? they look sweet!


these are onyx. At least they called so to make money 
My wife likes them most from all designers BS.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

trying to make "hammer garden" with the help of my friend 

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04586_zpsf968ec93.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04579_zps8d627b64.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jiinx

That purple one is stunning! 

Did your clowns host with your anemone?


----------



## sig

Jiinx said:


> That purple one is stunning!
> 
> Did your clowns host with your anemone?


they don't, but instead they host my nervous system (Russian expression)

They make me crazy in English 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Jiinx said:


> That purple one is stunning!
> 
> Did your clowns host with your anemone?


Coral-Canada had many of these purples

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67

Hammer garden - give it a few months and you might not see anything else in your tank!  Nice hammer collection regardless.


----------



## Taipan

Rumour has it that he will have one for sale already.....because of my screw up. I was too busy talking and bagged and extra one. *sighs*

As usual - I talk too much and someone else pays the price


----------



## sig

*finally got GSP*

tanks is 2 months old and there is no much place left  for the corals.

Finally got GSP 

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04592_zpsad86b10b.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04594_zps71e5914d.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kooka

Greg, is that xenia you have right in the middle?


----------



## sig

Kooka said:


> Greg, is that xenia you have right in the middle?


yes. Big Al on steeles had/has few frags with 3 big ( ~5" each) xenia pieces attached to the plug for $10

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

Well done greg I think is time for an upgrade you know that...!!!!


----------



## Taipan

*Additional Pics......*

I got around today.....all over the place.......


----------



## Jiinx

Greg, your tank looks great (and full!)!


----------



## sig

thank you guys. Special Thanks to Red for taking beautiful picture of GSP 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Looking great Greg!!! Missing one thing.... FISH haha. Where are they all hiding?


----------



## sig

WiseGuyAquatics said:


> Looking great Greg!!! Missing one thing.... FISH haha. Where are they all hiding?


They seen Mr. Taipan and decided to hide just in case

but on the serious side - even fishes are embarrassed to be in so small tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

LOL!!! Well thats an easy fix


----------



## sig

WiseGuyAquatics said:


> LOL!!! Well thats an easy fix


I need to wait for another 2 months and see....

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Thanks is 4 months old and fortunately (thanks to friends), it survived 4 days with no power. I have bad feelings that I put to much bi load in the 25G and it is not going to end well 
I have Phosban 150 with GFO from BRS, bag of the carbon and heater in overflow compartment. aquatic life 24" two ATI bulbs
and no designer zoas . I had 3 anemones in this tank, but sold all. Even one was not possible to keep because to many corals and I could not arrange good flow/lights for every specie in the tank

and...... for sure I have more headaches to maintain 25g than 150. 

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04673_zps9856bec8.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04676_zps33d4f263.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04680_zps4abd8a53.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04682_zps540dce41.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04683_zps171003f1.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04684_zpsae83da1f.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal

Looks beautiful Sig

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r

Very nice Greg I love your hammer so if u are going to sell it Ill be first in line


----------



## matti2uude

Wow! That's very nice.


----------



## sig

thank you guys and the tank is soooooooooooooo small , but can not go bigger for now

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5

still looks great sig, i loved the dimentions of your old big tank, but this one is looking really nice.


----------



## fesso clown

looks like the headaches are paying off though. I am glad you made it through the power outage. Looks great.


----------



## Jiinx

so beautiful, Greg. I love the collage of colours you have. Are your clowns still hiding?

This can be your holding tank until you go bigger again


----------



## sig

Jiinx said:


> so beautiful, Greg. I love the collage of colours you have. Are your clowns still hiding?
> 
> This can be your holding tank until you go bigger again


all fishes are gone. they froze in the ice 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

*new addition - tank is 4 months old*

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04696_zpsf2135211.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04698_zps277126a1.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## matti2uude

I like the new fish but I heard they're jumpers.


----------



## sig

matti2uude said:


> I like the new fish but I heard they're jumpers.


they are. will try do not scare them

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bayinaung

hey sig, did you get the firefish from BA Miss? I have seen these very pale looking fire fish in there for sometime and wondered if it was the lighting or just the way the fish naturally looked. they look a little different from the ones we usually see in GTA. the white part is pale milky white. the red/maroon colour is of a different shade too.


----------



## sig

Bayinaung said:


> hey sig, did you get the firefish from BA Miss? I have seen these very pale looking fire fish in there for sometime and wondered if it was the lighting or just the way the fish naturally looked. they look a little different from the ones we usually see in GTA. the white part is pale milky white. the red/maroon colour is of a different shade too.


No these are from Reef boutique. Very nice colors (but my camera is bad)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear

Hey sig, your tank looks very neat esp. nothing on the sand bed!


----------



## sig

notclear said:


> Hey sig, your tank looks very neat esp. nothing on the sand bed!


That is the moment which I hate the most. When everything is perfect, I need another challenge.

I am started to think about new tank already 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan

Excellent.....


----------



## Bayinaung

sig said:


> they are. will try do not scare them


if they have hiding holes for each of them they won't jump. mine used to run into his hole everytime it got nervous. they are a bit territorial though.


----------



## sig

Taipan said:


> Excellent.....


i am not sure yet, if I need it 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## aln

Ooo beautiful tank and those fire fish looks so awesome! Keep those pictures coming


----------

